# Could really use an objective opinion



## DollSkin25 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi all,

If someone says they "love you", do they mean it?

This isn't about a romantic relationship.. It's a family issue. I have an uncle who's really targeting me of late. Over the past few years, it's become a constant reality. He stares hard at me and it intimidates me. It's unavoidable because we live in the same house in a joint family. 

The last few months, I struggled with a serious illness for the first time in my life (I'm in my twenties, in grad school, and it was touch and go.) Caught a life threatening bacterial infection from a sick animal bite on the street. I nearly lost my life. Thankfully, I recovered, but when I came back from hospital, instead of being nice he was horrifically nasty to me. Did everything he could to get me down. I've avoided him since then as much as possible, because it really hurt me. 

Well, recently, he almost broke down crying and told my parents that he loves me. Is this genuine? What would account for such weird behaviour on his part? I've never been anything but polite and respectful, although I'm not super close to him or anything.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dankore (Nov 22, 2018)

I love you does not always mean at least something. I think you need to talk to your uncle.


----------



## Duffylady33 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello!

I have a question, what do you think about increasing shoes for guys? I found an advertisement company Betelli, I wonder if a guy is fit for a date? What do you think? It's a great deal! "


----------



## Utet (Jun 16, 2019)

[SIZE=10pt]I want to share with you the contacts of beautiful girls . I am their regular customer [/SIZE]
https://escortmykonos.info [SIZE=10pt]. And I can say with confidence that the girls will be able to satisfy absolutely any man. Will bring to life any of your sexual fantasies.[/SIZE]


----------



## Joedan (Jun 16, 2019)

This beauties are very happy to diversify your sexual life and give you maximum pleasure https://escortbelgrade.info. At any moment you can call here and order yourself some beauties for night.


----------

